# What are the best options trading courses?



## peters (4 August 2013)

Hi, I have a newbie question, and the forum search here seems terrible - it won't let me search for this.  I assume it has been answered before though.

What is the best options trading education course available (preferably in Melbourne) ?

I don't know where else to ask or look for the answer here.

Any info is welcome.

Pete.


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2013)

My best advice is to dodge seminar based education programs, especially weekend/three day seminars. Options have a layer of complexity that takes time to absorb. Also they are not good value.

Books are a good way, start with "Options as a Strategic Investment" by Larry McMillan. That will keep you quiet for a while.

Give yourself a thorough grounding in the basics... option pricing, Greeks, synthetics etc and nobody will be able to fool you with bullshyte.


----------



## grubram (5 August 2013)

PETER
wayneL has given you some excellent advice,I have been down the multy day seminar circuit and came away more confused than before I started,I also found that education from Aussie firms were extremely over priced compaired to courses available in the USA.
Try sheridanmentoring.com they have a wealth of information,some of it free and many low cost option strategy webinars.Also you can register with CBOE and view a tonne of free webinars.


----------



## phillis (5 August 2013)

I did a 1 day introduction to trading with the Australian Stock Report.  Having absolutely no idea about technical analysis but an interest for trading and investing, i spent $50 for a ticket on scoopon.com.au and walked away with a lot of knowledge, a lot of questions to ask myself and a free lunch.  

I got a lot of info just by squeezing my dollar.  In a room of 40 people, when the lecturer says 'SOMEONE NAME ME A STOCK' dont be embarrassed to yell your favorite stock out.  Send emails asking questions, these people want your money and they'll just about do anything to make you seem like parting with your cash is the best idea ever.


----------



## burglar (9 August 2013)

phillis said:


> ... i spent $50 for a ticket on scoopon.com.au and walked away with a lot of knowledge, a lot of questions to ask myself and a free lunch.  ...




I work in a kitchen and can make you a three coarse meal for around AUD8.50
And I can tell you a little bit about many stocks!

Send me your money!!


----------



## nardir4 (16 August 2013)

Go to www.tastytrade.com and go through the "Where do I start segments".There is a heap of excellent stuff  on YouTube.Big MIke has a lot of excellent seminars,particularly some of Al Brooks stuff.Google his website.

And guess what! IT'S ALL FFFFFreeee!!!!!.

If you pay more than your internet connection fee to learn to trade options then you are throwing money to a pack of thieving wolves.Good luck


----------



## peters (18 August 2013)

Thankyou everyone for the info.  

I have begun educating myself through books and experimenting.  I'm going to order those books you have recommended and get myself up to speed with you all.

Pete.


----------



## jnato (30 November 2013)

nardir4 said:


> Go to www.tastytrade.com and go through the "Where do I start segments".There is a heap of excellent stuff  on YouTube.Big MIke has a lot of excellent seminars,particularly some of Al Brooks stuff.Google his website.
> 
> And guess what! IT'S ALL FFFFFreeee!!!!!.
> 
> If you pay more than your internet connection fee to learn to trade options then you are throwing money to a pack of thieving wolves.Good luck




Actually I do belive that TASTYTRADE is your best option, I've been watching their videos and have learned tons! I did know about options before and have traded as well, but you can learn more and faster just by watching and of course practicing.


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2013)

FWIW tastytrade is a project of Tom Sossnof, one of the founders of Think or Swim.


----------



## winerywizard (3 December 2013)

Options is a huge field of strategies and many of them are complex. Have a look at the free education available at www.optionseducation.org. There are online courses, explanations and paper trading resources - all free. The podcasts (iTunes) are great and move from basic to quite advanced.

My field of interest is covered calls. For that I recommend www.thebluecollarinvestor.com It has many written lessons as well as youtube videos. Again all free.  They also have a few books and I can recommended the first two. Each are around the $30 mark (something like that) plus postage. They are very comprehensive and readable.

Also the CBOE has paper trading resources as well. As you can guess I focus on the US markets. Aussie markets are mostly too thin for me.

Hope this helps.


----------

